# Swamp Baby



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Our haunted trail goes through the woods and swamp, so our props tend to be swamp oriented. Inspired by Pumpkinrot's Swamp Foetus, I just made a Swamp Baby.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool is that "baby"! Very swampy!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty dang creepy!
Very well done


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She's perfect...for the swamp...!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool! I like it's facial expression.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ewwwwww, nice job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is very creepy, shivers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That baby looks very surprised about something:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nicely done! Definitely creepy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Love it. May have to try something similar. Love being inspired by others here.


----------

